

Ask HN: How to ask thoughtful questions? - yelhsa

I've been granted one hr with three people who have been very successful in my career. What's the best way to make the most of this?
======
vgnet
Start by practising: try to make this question better, discuss what you think
and what you found researching about asking good questions.

